# How to print multiple images on one page?



## serious (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a new Windows 7 computer. I must print three pictures on one page. I tried Picasa and it printed all three images, but since they were originally in several different folders, I had to create a new folder (album) for them. Plus a couple of other things that didn't work for me! 
Is there another program I could try?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The Picasa collage feature will do this.
Paint.net has a layer feature that offers more control over the size and placement.
http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

XP, Vista and I believe Windows 7 all have the Photo Printing Wizard to print multiple pictures on to one piece of paper.


----------



## serious (Jan 1, 1970)

I now see the collage choice in Picasa, that seems good!


----------



## serious (Jan 1, 1970)

I arranged a great layout of the pictures in Picasa using Create Collage. But it would only print them in thumbnail size. I clicked the 3x5 size selection & selected Letter stationery but they kept coming out as tiny thumbnails. Is there a hidden way to make the pictures show as a normal 3x5 size? Other than that, Picasa did exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What size do you want the final image to be?
Did you select "Contact sheet" in the settings dialog?


----------



## serious (Jan 1, 1970)

I wanted three 3x5 photos on one page of letter paper. Picasa came close enough, maybe just not the way I'd have arranged them if dropping the photos in the position I wanted.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Free Automatic Photo Collage Maker called "Shape Collage"


----------



## serious (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank you, that will be explored.


----------

